

Listen: CEO on running a business while facing terminal cancer - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25588173

======
htuao
Life is not "Breaking bad" TVshow. This is why we need a medical healthcare
for nobody to have to continue to run a business instead of fighting against
cancer and enjoying probable last moments with family.

